# Kromlech Storm Shields



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some nice new shields from Kromlech to add a bit of variety to your SM or termie assault squads.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello combat shields for my command squad!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The first set scream american super hero, but the second are real nice for termie assault squad


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I was thinking Capt America knockoff also with the first shields


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

scscofield said:


> I was thinking Capt America knockoff also with the first shields


Yep, they're almost identical.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I sense much snark in this one.

Cool shields, though I hope they do a more viking-ish variant.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I was thinking more alone the lines of this



but your going to prob say the same thing about it also.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, I am. It's a bit like saying an elephant looks kinda like a table because they both have 4 legs.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

::shrugs:: you will get over it


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yes, I am. It's a bit like saying an elephant looks kinda like a table because they both have 4 legs.


Like this?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:laugh: you guys are too funny.

On a related note, I shudder to see what size Kromlech has decided those shields should be...after my bout with their power axes I have almost no faith in their notions of scale.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Why? Do you not want them this big? :laugh:


----------

